# Rare 76 Huffy Dirt Star Estate Find



## SCPicker58 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey y'all, I'm a picker in South Carolina and I stumbled upon this little diamond in the rough. I picked this old Huffy up for $42 and I honestly thought it was an early 70's Evel Knievel bicycle but then I found out it was a Huffy Dirt Star. When I got home I looked up some pictures of this bicycle and I only found the Thunder Star version and one picture of the Dirt Star and with barely any information about this bicycle. My dad and I are in the process of restoring it back to its former glory (as shown in the second picture is what we have done to it as of this post going up). As of checking out the fenders, we found the address of the original owner and under the seat we found the owners name (thought that was kind of cool to find). Further examining the bike, we found out that the original owner was an absolute neighborhood dare devil, the fenders have been pushed up to the front piece, the back chrome seat holder has skid marks from doing wheelies, and the original tires were worn flat. Now we have found a few replacement parts such as grips and tires, but we are still looking for a Troxel Bread Loaf seat (white preferred), the front decal plate, and a replacement for the front sticker badge. Any information on this bicycle is appreciated (like original advertisements, history about this bicycle, how much these go for, how rare these bicycles are, and etc.) I will try to add more updates if y'all want. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## Mike141704 (Nov 7, 2020)

I have the front decal plate all original and anything else you might need besides the seat. Let me know if you are still looking for anything.


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 29, 2020)

Mike141704 said:


> I have the front decal plate all original and anything else you might need besides the seat. Let me know if you are still looking for anything.



Hi any pictures an price of your parts lot I need a few parts my self if u selling them


----------

